# Is my country ham spoiled????



## seadog92 (May 23, 2018)

Two years hanging in the smokehouse, I pulled a ham for new years this year stripped off the fat (OK, first big mistake, but that's smoke up the chimney) but due to a family emergency, I had to wrap it in aluminum foil and put it on our back porch which is unheated.  I figured to pull it out in a few weeks and enjoy.  Well, the few weeks turned into months, and when I remembered it and pulled it out today, it was covered with green mold.  Now I do know that mold on the skin can be washed off, but I'm wondering about the mold on the meat.  I've soaked it and scrubbed all the mold off, and sliced a thin layer off all the surfaces and when I did, the meat below looks perfect and smells fine.  Do you think there's any danger?  It was dried cured for a full two years before this incident.  Any comments?


----------



## phathead69 (May 24, 2018)

Some one with more experience will chime in but here is my story. Bought a ham for Christmas morning at mom's. She had also bought one so told me to save mine. I put it on the shelf in her garage. Forward to June I'm visiting and spot it with its new hair style of something growing on it. Told mom and she said it's fine. She called local butcher to see about slicing and he said sure but put it a bag when bringing to him. Sliced up and dang good. Now this was store bought and not trimmed like yours buy if not for her knowledge I would have tossed it for many reasons and one was it had more hair than me.


----------

